# WMTMW or WMTM center



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

What are your thoughts. In a 3 way design are there still lobing issues in the mids?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

That depends on the crossover frequency and the cernter-to-center driver spacing, as in any MTM design.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

mids crossover 250 and 2000. I'm going to try to get them next to each other with only a .5" between them so center to center will be ~6"


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Maximum ideal driver spacing is calculated (roughly) by: spacing in inches = 13768/crossover frequency. So the max for the woofers is 55 inches and for the mids is 6.88 inches. Sounds like you're fine.


----------

